# JKI Garden



## JBroida (Apr 4, 2012)

Sara and I decided to start growing some plants here at Japanese Knife Imports... some tomato, japanese eggplant, shishito, bell peppers, and a few others... hopefully in a few months we'll have some awesome food here


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice pictures.

Not sure how you convinced Sara that you need a new camera...


----------



## JBroida (Apr 4, 2012)

its much of a want than a need... plus the above are not my best pics... the highlights are a bit blown out


----------



## mhlee (Apr 4, 2012)

Jon -

Would you like some Purple Cherokee tomato seedlings? I may have some in a few weeks.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah... i might take you up on that. But as you know, our space is limited.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 4, 2012)

No problem. They definitely can grow quite big. 

Let me see how they grow the next couple of weeks and I'll get back to you. I have a bunch that are no taller than 2 inches right now.


----------



## obtuse (Apr 4, 2012)

Peppers and tomatoes? I'm groing super hot peppers this year. Trinidad scorpion, douglah; bhut jolokia, fatalii, to name a few.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 4, 2012)

You should have a garden that is exclusively potatoes, zucchini, and onions. Then harvest the hordes and hack them to bits in your store.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 4, 2012)

Even your plants look cool. You and Sara have great ideas and a good eye for these things.

k.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 4, 2012)

obtuse said:


> Peppers and tomatoes? I'm groing super hot peppers this year. Trinidad scorpion, douglah; bhut jolokia, fatalii, to name a few.



Sounds like my annual hot pepper garden. I have to buy the bhut jolokia seedlings on eBay. I can't find a local nursery in California that will sell them. I put them with other peppers in my guacamole.


I like your garden Jon. Good therapy.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2012)

Our first harvest of Piman (japanese green bell peppers) from the JKI "garden"


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

mhlee said:


> No problem. They definitely can grow quite big.
> 
> Let me see how they grow the next couple of weeks and I'll get back to you. I have a bunch that are no taller than 2 inches right now.



Thank yo so much! yay


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

FYI: They look cool and kinda cute, yes.... They tasted wonderful toooo!!! We are waiting tomatoes to be red irate1:


----------

